# Belated Introduction



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I have been lurking around here for a while, but I am still pretty green. My name is Dave DuPre. I am located in Charlotte, NC. I am currently finishing up building equipment on two hives and attending "Bee School" at the Mecklenburg County, NC Beekeepers Association. I reserved and am picking up two Russian nucs in May, and just dreaming until then. I have not gotten into a hive yet, but have a mentor and should hopefully be getting in there when the weather is a little nicer. It has been warm recently, upwards of 70F, followed by frigid temps in the days after. I have not seen any bees flying around on the warm days, only copperheads (they weren't flying....for long). We have always had a problem with them here, so I am spending my cold days getting my back yard cleared out to garden and to rid those snakes of a habitat. Not sure what I am planting yet, I figure the bees will help my plants more than my plants help the bees.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It sounds like you are doing everything right.
Welcome to the forum (even if belated). And I believe your statement about the bees helping your plants was right on. My garden was the reason I started beekeeping, but I grew to love the bees more than I would ever have expected.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't imagine 70 degree weather about now, but I suppose it won't be long. Thanks for lurking and we look forward to your posts!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

We're still pretty cold up here..can't wait for spring. Welcome to the forum, and i'm glad we don't have any of those copperheads up here..


----------

